# Cruiser is ...............



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

The look on his face in the first picture suggests HE decided to keep YOU.

Looks like he fits right in with your crew.

This is Cruiser's lucky day. Congratulations!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a feeling you knew you would keep him from day one! Cruiser congratulations on being a foster failure.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

aw what a lucky boy! he definitely looks right at home


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

YEAH CRUISER BRUISER!!! You made the cut young man!

:You_Rock_:dblthumb2:rockon:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Since when did YOU have a say in it.  I had this info months ago. LOL He will be a great fit with your furry family.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

What a lucky guy!!!!!!! I just love his face!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Awww congratulations Cruiser!!! He sure is a sweet lookin' boy!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Way to go Cruiser, just look at that face I couldn't give him away anymore.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Aw!! WTG Cruiser!! That's so cool!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He knew it all the time, just was waiting for you to be know. He looks right at home with his Abbie on the couch. She looks like she would be very sad if he left.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> He knew it all the time, just was waiting for you to be know. He looks right at home with his Abbie on the couch. She looks like she would be very sad if he left.


Carol..that is actually Maggie on the couch with Cruiser.... telling him he did something she didnt like....


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

I dont think there was ever a doubt in his mind that he was staying!! LOL...Congratulations on your new family member!

mary jean


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Way to go Cruiser!! You played that one just right.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome home Cruser! I'm so happy you are keeping him Mary!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

You are a foster failure! I know the feeling, I have two of those right now. He is a doll and looks to fit right in!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How old is he? I got him and Roxy mixed up. LOL. If you have two, it has to be even harder!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

fostermom said:


> How old is he? I got him and Roxy mixed up. LOL. If you have two, it has to be even harder!


Cruiser makes the 3rd fail foster..... He is 8 months old........ Roxy doesnt fit in here well with the others, so it wont be hard to find her a loving home.....


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

What a cutie! I just love his face! I would never be able to rescue because I'd end up keeping them all.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Are we supposed to be surprised?:

As we have talked before, sometimes they pick us and we have no choice, they are just instantly part of our heart.:heartbeat

Congratulations.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Yay for Cruiser! I can sure believe he's become part of the family. I'm praying for a long, healthy life for him there with you. Thanks for giving him a home.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, he sure is a handsome boy! I totally understand, I have failed twice. There have been others who I have really loved, but they didn't fit in well with the others, either. My other animals are part of the decision process, lol.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Love the picture of the two together.


----------



## Goldmom42 (Oct 17, 2007)

Cruiser is beautiful. Thank you for all you do for the Golden breed.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

fostermom said:


> Well, he sure is a handsome boy! I totally understand, I have failed twice. There have been others who I have really loved, but they didn't fit in well with the others, either. My other animals are part of the decision process, lol.


Thats kind of like here.... the final decision is Maggies and if she will except them... and there arent to many she will....


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats Mary!
Something tells me he's known this for quite a while now....

Angie


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

hes gunna be sooo happy staying with you!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So happy you're keeping him!.I've been waiting for this news,for a long time!.
love the pictures,he looks so at home!. 
How is his heart?!.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Cruiser, you lucky boy! Well of course you decided to keep him, how could you not? 

15 years from now when he's still going strong ~~~~nana nana nana to all those silly people who passed him over! Phooey on them, he got the best home out there anyway.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

golden&hovawart said:


> So happy you're keeping him!.I've been waiting for this news,for a long time!.
> love the pictures,he looks so at home!.
> How is his heart?!.


His heart is fine..... The specialist gave him the clearance to leave a normal healthy life and let him do whatever he wants to...no limits.... and a chance of him dying from the heart murmur is like me or you getting hit by lighting....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Double the good news!.So happy for him and you!.You go,Cruiser!.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Now why does that NOT surprise me! Congrats Mary!!! I'll bet Hooch would be happy to hear this.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations! Wonderful group of dogs!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Alllllllllll Riiiiiiigggggggggghhhht!!!!!! Big time rooooooooooos for Cruise!!!! (now we just gotta work on getting Roxy there permenent)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Alllllllllll Riiiiiiigggggggggghhhht!!!!!! Big time rooooooooooos for Cruise!!!! (now we just gotta work on getting Roxy there permenent)


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..... Roxy isnt fitting in well here with Maggie and the others..... Even the Cruise man isnt thrilled about her..... When the crew is inside and Roxy comes in they all get up and go outside...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm with Rob on this one.... I've known for some time that Cruiser was staying.... : 

Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I'm with Rob on this one.... I've known for some time that Cruiser was staying.... :
> 
> Congrats to both of you!!


Well im glad you guys knew , because I didnt.......


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Well im glad you guys knew , because I didnt.......


I'm calling shenanigans......


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> I'm calling shenanigans......


blah, blah, blah..........


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am just now seeing this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Such great news way to go Cruiser


----------

